#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تقرير:*تدخين الحوامل*مؤشر لإصابتهن بأمراض نفسية

## رويتر

كشفت تقارير طبية حديثة تناولت الصحة الإنجابية وعلاقة التدخين بالحمل، أن عدم قدرة بعض الأمهات على الإقلاع عن التدخين قد يؤشر إلى إصابتهن بأمراض عقلية ونفسية، في مقدمتها الإحباط والاكتئاب.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## saladino

هذا ابسط شئ من الاضرار
شكرا رويتر

----------

